# What does the "EST" term means on Burton's bindings?!



## GoodfellaGR

I am doing some research and I found same model of Burton bindings with the term "EST". For example "Burton Cartel EST" and just "Burton Cartel". What's the difference? Also, is Burton a good choice for begginers bindings? 

thank you all


----------



## Butterscotch

EST bindings are for their EST boards. The bindings mount in a channel instead of the more traditional threaded holes in the board. If you see two long channels down the middle of the board than you need EST bindings. If you see screw holes than you need normal bindings.

Burton makes pretty much any kind of board and/or bindings you would ever need but you'll be paying a pretty penny for them unless you buy last years model or used.

P.S. You can fit normal bindings on an EST board, they sell an adapter for it from pretty much any other binding manufacturer. So if you want ride bindings, flow bindings, K2 bindings, etc. you can fit them on an EST board. You just can't use EST bindings onto anything other than an EST board.


----------



## GoodfellaGR

thank you very much for your quick and very helpful answer.. i appreciate


----------



## GoodfellaGR

can yoy also tell me what the advantage of an EST board?


----------



## Smokehaus

You get a very wide range of adjustment as you are not limited to pre-drilled holes on the board. The drawback is having to use specific bindinds, or bindings with adapter plates to make them work.


----------



## david_z

Butterscotch said:


> EST bindings are for their *ICS* boards. The bindings mount in a channel instead of the more traditional threaded holes in the board. If you see two long channels down the middle of the board than you need EST bindings. If you see screw holes than you need normal bindings.


Fixed it for ya. They never had an "EST" board  EST always refers to the bindings and ICS (Infinite Channel System) always refers to the boards.

the real benefit of ICS is to use it in conjunction with the B’s EST bindings, which are baseless. Because these bindings are baseless, they are not designed to be compatible with anyone else's snowboards as the hardware is not designed to mount in the 4x2 or 4x4 inserts.

If you do get EST bindings you absolutely have to have an ICS board from Burton.

If you have an ICS board from Burton, I'd probably recommend EST bindings from Burton, but most other manufacturers now make an adapter that is compatible with the ICS system.


----------



## PATKOUG

EST stands for Extra Sensory Technology and this designation only applies to a specific type of non-disk Burton Bindings that are solely compatible with Burton Channel/ICS (Infinite Channel System) Snowboards.


----------



## david_z

^^ that.

10char


----------



## huntergreen

PATKOUG said:


> EST stands for Extra Sensory Technology


I've been wondering this for a decade. Thank you.


----------



## Donutz

In addition to the infinite adjustability, EST bindings are very easy to adjust on the hill. You don't have to partially disassemble the bindings--just loosen the bolts on either side, adjust the binding, and re-tighten. This is especially useful if you suddenly find yourself needing more setback if you discover a powder stash (or it starts snowing like stink partway through the day).


----------



## Craig64

Absolutely love and swear by EST® but to me they have a few tiny limitations. The biggest one for me, especially with my Large bindings, is the inability to get a more than 20 to 25mm of rear setback from reference on the front foot. The back binding is fine with rearward movement. With Re:Flex™/disc you can slide back far further as you have no right and left EST® slide mount points which restrict the extreme movement parameters along The Channel™ (ICS). Personally at 191cm/95kg. I prefer riding a more rearward stance in powder giving max' nose lift and a lighter more maneuverable/slashy tail. The big plus is the design of EST® with hinge tech and the massive level of simple adjustability with Burton bindings of high back angles, toe ramps and minute angle adjustment.


----------

